# G220 vs BMW Z4.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello, me again...............:wave:

No detailing last weekend due to sport commitments so this weekend saw me back in the swing of things on a friends BMW Z4.............

Had agreed with my friend ages ago to detail this one but travel had always been an issue but nevertheless I managed to get my hands on it on Friday evening so I could detail it today.............

Having looked at the car a few months ago I knew the condition it was in and also knew that there were a few areas that needed a little attention but I was confident I could make it look like it deserved...........:buffer:

So this was the car this morning:


































































































































































































































*The Detail Process*

Decided not to put the Gazebo up today as the whether looked promising and I thought I would see if I could correct the car with the aid of the sun as I knew the temperature wasn't going to be high enough to cause problems with the polishing and waxing..............:buffer:

The first job on the list would be the wheels as always however as the Z4 was running 18's this meant that the tyres were run flats which directly meant that the scissor jack is optional.................now this is becoming a regular occurence for me...........I obviously didn't want to jack the car up on the jacking points, as I knew I would damage them, so decided to wash the wheels on the car..........

I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels as best as I could without removing them from the car and ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, EZ Wheel Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush;










Rinsing first;










Making sure that the arches were rinsed;










Megs Wheel Brightner was then applied;










Then aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush;










Then onto the Wheel Detailer Brush paying closer attention to the wheel bolts and smaller areas;










Then rinsed again;










AS Tardis was then applied to areas where tar spots were visible and left to dwell;










Then rinsed again;










This process was then repeated on the other wheels.

I them moved the car to the front of the drive with it now looking as follows;










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed;










Paying attention to the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap;



















The engine bay was then lightly sprayed;



















I then cleaned the roof with some AG Fabric Hood Cleaner and Sponge;




























This was then rinsed off;










The car was then foamed - trying not to get any on the roof;




























While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, boot shut, petrol cap with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;














































Also paid attention to the badges on the car;



















Engine bay was also attended too;



















The engine bay was then lightly rinsed down;



















Then I washed the car using the 2BM - Wash bucket;










Washed a few panels;










Then into the Rinse bucket;










Then back into the Wash bucket and the process was repeated.

The car was rinsed again;










Which left me with the following;










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










And again left me with the following;










I then taped up the car;



















Then onto the paint correction work..............:buffer:

I marked an area on the driver's door and tried some combinations, first off hitting the area with some Menz FF on a 3M Polishing Pad which as expected did little, I then tried some 3M Ultra Fine on the Polishing Pad but again this did little............I knew the paint was hard so I stepped it up to a Megs Burgundy Pad and some Menz IP and this did something but the correction wasn't what I was hoping for.............I then resorted to some 3M Fast Cut Plus with a squirt of 3M Ultra Fine which worked well on the Megs Burgundy pad as follows;























































Fairly happy with this combination and with a follow up of Menz FF on a 3M Polishing Pad I moved around the car with this combination;










Driver's Rear Wing;




























Tailgate Lid;





































Tailgate - Rear;





































Passenger Rear Wing;





































The headlamps on this car were in shocking condition...........:doublesho

Driver's Side Headlamp;





































Passenger's Side Headlamp;





































Using the 3M Fast Cut Plus always means excessive polish dust as it's so dry so I then rinsed the car down;










Check out the beading;










Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch;










All the door shuts, boot shut and engine bay were treated to some Megs Last Touch via a Microfibre cloth;










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using a Megs Applicator Pad;










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8;










I then hoovered the interior and also used a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and Applicator Pads;










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad;










All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad;










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










All the rubbers were treated to some Gummi Pflege Stift;










I then hoovered the roof to get rid of any remaining polish dust;










Quickly followed by some AG Fabric Hood Protector;










The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant via an Applicator Pad;










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad;










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some wire wool and Autosol;



















Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*






































































































































































































































































And that's it............

Seem to be doing a few BMW's at the moment, which makes me think that all my friends are clearly getting paid more than me.............

Nice little motor this one and fairly nippy with the 3.0 litre engine under that huge bonnet...............:doublesho

First time I have used the CG Pete's 53 and I have to say that I like the finish on it, easy to apply and looks great...............:thumb:

Safe to say that my friend was happy with the results and I hope that he will look after it now...............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Quality work mate, always enjoy reading your write ups!

Did you do the drawings on the road? their great :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Luckymonkey said:


> Quality work mate, always enjoy reading your write ups!
> 
> Did you do the drawings on the road? their great :lol:


Glad you enjoy the wrie ups mate...........:thumb:

Nah not me mate, we have a few children in the close that have some special chalk and what better place to draw on than a large road..........


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Your usual high standard of work and write up:thumb:

Car looks superb in the afters. I really have a soft spot for these, something a little quirky about them


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: Great work there M8, See you had some time to do some art work next to the car too lol. Well done :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work Simon, love the Z3's.............:wave:

Have you used the Bilberry yet??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work as always mate - nice one!

Quick question - why did you apply the LP via hand and not machine?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Top work as usual :thumb:


Thank the comment as always............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mdk1 said:


> Looks very nice.


Thanks for the comment, much appreciated.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Your usual high standard of work and write up:thumb:
> 
> Car looks superb in the afters. I really have a soft spot for these, something a little quirky about them


Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:

Yeah they are a nice motor but I am just not convinced by them when the roof is down, looks like someone forgot to design something to cover up the huge gaps just behind the seats to the outboard of the car when the roof is folded down............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

caledonia said:


> :thumb: Great work there M8, See you had some time to do some art work next to the car too lol. Well done :thumb:


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:

Your loving the art skills on the road.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Nice work Simon, love the Z3's.............:wave:
> 
> Have you used the Bilberry yet??


Z3's?

Yeah I have mate, I have used it on my own wheels and it works well, thanks very much for the sample.............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Stunning work as always mate - nice one!
> 
> Quick question - why did you apply the LP via hand and not machine?


Thanks for the comment..............:thumb:

I just prefer doing things by hand sometimes and find I can work the Dodo Lime Prime well by hand, sometimes your on the machine for ages doing the correction work so it's nice to apply things by hand to get more of a feel for the finish...........


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good, liking it! You don't like clay-barring do you? :lol:Also I'd be more concerned jet washing the roof as opposed to getting foam on it  

Brilliant work :thumb:. Whats next?


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

Great work mate:thumb:, I was thinking of using the same combo of collinite 915 and petes 53 on mine. How did they work together, do you still get good depth with them ??


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Stunning work as always! I really like the difference you have made to the headlights, they look like new again.

Sveneng


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Looking good, liking it! You don't like clay-barring do you? :lol:Also I'd be more concerned jet washing the roof as opposed to getting foam on it
> 
> Brilliant work :thumb:. Whats next?


Where as I may not like it your obsessed with it...........:lol:

Jet washing the roof is fine mate, you should see some of the testing car manufacturers do on Cabrio roofs............:doublesho

I have a Porsche 997 Carrera S in the next couple of weeks........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pilsmil said:


> Great work mate:thumb:, I was thinking of using the same combo of collinite 915 and petes 53 on mine. How did they work together, do you still get good depth with them ??


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:

First time I have used Pete's 53 but they worked well IMHO, layered on nicely and the finish looked very glossy although there wasn't much sunshine to show it off, felt as smooth as a babies backside as well............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> Stunning work as always! I really like the difference you have made to the headlights, they look like new again.
> 
> Sveneng


Cheers for the comment..........:thumb:

The headlamps were in shocking condition and it's the small touches that can make all the difference, didn't take long for them to come up in that condition but worth the effort...........


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Brilliant. Top work, lucky bast**d with the Carrera


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Brilliant. Top work, lucky bast**d with the Carrera


You haven'n the condition of it yet.............:doublesho

Anyway you can't talk with your Bentley GTC and R8............


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work again Baker :thumb:

btw, does the 'CG new car small' smell nice?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Z3's?
> 
> Yeah I have mate, I have used it on my own wheels and it works well, thanks very much for the sample.............:thumb:


Sorry Z4 :lol::lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Brilliant work again Baker :thumb:
> 
> btw, does the 'CG new car small' smell nice?


Thanks buddy and ofcourse it smells nice, use it in the Superb all the time.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Sorry Z4 :lol::lol:


:lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Thanss buddy and ofcourse it smells nice, use it in the Superb all the time.........:thumb:


Cheers 

Do you just spray a couple of squirts on the carpets?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Do you just spray a couple of squirts on the carpets?


I usually opt for one spray in each of the footwells and a couple of sprays in the boot.............


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> I usually opt for one spray in each of the footwells and a couple of sprays in the boot.............


Nice one, how often do you have to do it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Nice one, how often do you have to do it?


Well the reason for me choosing this spray is that I just don't like having freshner's dangling or clipped to the IP so it may not last that long but I would have said a month or so?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Well the reason for me choosing this spray is that I just don't like having freshner's dangling or clipped to the IP so it may not last that long but I would have said a month or so?


Couldn't agree more, I need to buy this stuff, cheers Baker :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Couldn't agree more, I need to buy this stuff, cheers Baker :thumb:


Elite Car Care or Carwashandwax are your stockist that I know of........:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work as ever, thats a cool car, nice wheels too, but how would you go about removing the wheels, renaults jacking points on mk2 clio are pants (the O/S front one especially a weak one, if anyone does any this is 1999 onward inc Campus but not the mk3), so trolley jack is my only option.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work as ever, thats a cool car, nice wheels too, but how would you go about removing the wheels, renaults jacking points on mk2 clio are pants (the O/S front one especially a weak one, if anyone does any this is 1999 onward inc Campus but not the mk3), so trolley jack is my only option.


Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:

I always try to use the supplied scissor jack on any car with the trolley jack as a back up support including axle stands as I have found that it's tough to find a sensible place to jack most new cars up on with all the plastic under the body.............


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Fantastic work as always, really enjoy your write ups especially your recent ones as im a big BMW fan, :thumb: i also noticed no little helper today. 

Keep them comming :wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

BILL said:


> Fantastic work as always, really enjoy your write ups especially your recent ones as im a big BMW fan, :thumb: i also noticed no little helper today.
> 
> Keep them comming :wave:


Glad you like them mate, straying away from the BMW marque on the next detail but should still be a nice one...........:thumb:

Thanks for the comment and the 'little helper' is taking a break.........


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Si :wave:

Great detailed write up with clear photos, interesting read,, Although I think you've just exceeded my monthly download limit reading your post..:doublesho

Great work :thumb:, Good to see your experimenting with different waxes etc most weeks.. :detailer: I could do with you down under at the mo, I've just cleaned my number plates and lamps just to keep it legal!!!! GGrrrrr

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho :buffer: :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Morning Si :wave:
> 
> Great detailed write up with clear photos, interesting read,, Although I think you've just exceeded my monthly download limit reading your post..:doublesho
> 
> ...


Morning Mart............:wave:

Sorry that I have pushed you over the limit on downloads............

I seem to take a fair few pictures per detail now...........:thumb:

Liking the different waxes at the minute but can't get away from Collinite for durability at the moment. Sounds like you have a dirty motor there mate but I think the travel costs would be a little excessive to get to Aus and can you imagine me trying to get through Customs with all my gear..........:doublesho


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

Baker,

thanks for the nice review. very impressive results !
I am considering buying a used z4 , so I'm trying to get myself prepared for the paint correction part. 

I do have the Menzerna Power Finish which is apparently a bit stronger than 106 FF , and a step below SIP. 

I noticed that with the g220, you mentioned that IP didnt make the cut yeah ? 
is the IP the same strength as SIP ? if that's the case, i'm sure the Power Finish wouldnt be up to the job too. 

Pardon me for my ignorance, but what polishes are there for the 3M brand ? 
and the Fast Cut Plus that you used, is that stronger than SIP/IP ? 
whats the part number and where did you get it ? 
does it dust a lot too ? and longer working time than the menzerna right ? 

I dont think I need the ultrafina (finishing polish) as I have other finishing polishes to use up first. 
just looking for a stronger polish and probably looking into the 3M line which I noticed seem to be a bit better than menzerna right ? 

oh btw I have a g220 like you too , but using LC pads, orange , white and grey.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

buja said:


> Baker,
> 
> thanks for the nice review. very impressive results !
> I am considering buying a used z4 , so I'm trying to get myself prepared for the paint correction part.
> ...


Thanks for the comment and nice to hear that the work may help others.

Basically I have the Menz PG, IP and FF but on some paints I have found that the 3M range works a little better. Bear in mind that it also depends on the condition of the paintwork, the Z4 I did may have been in a lot worse condition than you may encounter?

With regards to codes, etc you will have to look them up on suppliers website but you will find them or if needs be I can provide the exact codes later on this evening or something as I don't know them off the top of my head.

Obivously you don't want to attack paintwork with a heavy cut and compounding pad straight away as you can reduce swirls and scratches with a little more time on lesser cutting combinations but the heavier cutting combinations do have their place..........:buffer:


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks again Baker. 

I've managed to locate the 3M extra cut. 

Yup I am aware to start from least abrasive combo and then work from there. 
Just want to be prepared when if really needed, the fast cut by 3M might come in useful. 
I am pretty happy with Menzerna as a light to medium swirl remover. 

but will be interested in 3M as my heavy duty swirl scratch remover especially on the hard paint of the z4. 
I haven't really gone out to the second hand yards to shop for the z4 yet. but im expecting not any better if you know what I mean 

so in terms of heavy duty swirl removers like PG and SIP/IP , compared to 3M Extra Cut , whats your opinion on them ? 
or should I even consider the 3M Polishing compound which is medium strength ? I'm thinking it might be the same strength as my Menz Power Finish which is also about medium strength... and might end up doubling up in terms of products...

thanks !


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

buja said:


> Thanks again Baker.
> 
> I've managed to locate the 3M extra cut.
> 
> ...


Using the G220 or UDM I find that your never going to get rid of every mark unless you get a rotary no matter what polishes you use.

I have found that basically Menz works well on VAG paints but it's not so hot on BMW paintwork, I like the 3M range as it's a broad range but I have a soft spot for Menz IP and Menz FF..............chicken and eggs really..........


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

thx very much baker21, gotta do my 1series coupe (black too) got it from the dealer with scratches and swirls 
my wife's suzuki has a better paint compared to the beamer.. 
Q: is that normal? do beamers scratch faster? (got a harder paint so it would seem illogical.. 

your post helped me a lot, thx again mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

shabba said:


> thx very much baker21, gotta do my 1series coupe (black too) got it from the dealer with scratches and swirls
> my wife's suzuki has a better paint compared to the beamer..
> Q: is that normal? do beamers scratch faster? (got a harder paint so it would seem illogical..
> 
> your post helped me a lot, thx again mate


I would have suggested it would not scratch as easily as some other paints but once it's in there it's tough to get out.........:buffer:

Let us know how you get on mate...........:thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> I would have suggested it would not scratch as easily as some other paints but once it's in there it's tough to get out.........:buffer:
> 
> Let us know how you get on mate...........:thumb:


will do


----------



## StefanCS (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice car! Looks like new!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks Excellent, very glossy finish  :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up as always simon :thumb:


----------



## Zander (Aug 31, 2010)

great write up and really nice job! z4's are great cars!:thumb: Im doing paint correction on mine this weekend!:buffer:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you apply wax in coats like that over just the one wash? I thought you needed to let them cure? 
Just now i have Megs 16 and Pete 53 but never thought of mixing them it was either one or the other.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for showing you CAN get great results with a da on hard paints. Good work:thumb:


----------



## burnsie (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent write up!

Any advice for a newby with a soft top thats supposed to be navy blue but is now black and green :-( its on my E36 M3 that I bought on wednesday.

Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Zander said:


> great write up and really nice job! z4's are great cars!:thumb: Im doing paint correction on mine this weekend!:buffer:


You have dug this detail up from the archive's mate............:doublesho

How did you get on?



Sav said:


> Can you apply wax in coats like that over just the one wash? I thought you needed to let them cure?
> Just now i have Megs 16 and Pete 53 but never thought of mixing them it was either one or the other.


Layering waxes is fine and no different to laying on different layers of the same product, I always found that different waxes can give you different depth's in the finish.........:thumb:



stangalang said:


> Thanks for showing you CAN get great results with a da on hard paints. Good work:thumb:


You sure can and I learnt a lot from Kevin Brown's method on here, time, correct pad and polish combinations go a long way but the DA still has it's place in my detailing kit.........:buffer:



burnsie said:


> Excellent write up!
> 
> Any advice for a newby with a soft top thats supposed to be navy blue but is now black and green :-( its on my E36 M3 that I bought on wednesday.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work!


Sounds like it needs a good deep clean there, you will need to work in plenty of water with the pressure washer, then plenty of scrubbing and rinsing to get all the green out, have you got any pics?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning detail mate! :argie:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy crap old skool thread!

Looks great though mate!


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Just bought myself one of these in Silver, nice write up. Thanks.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thread from the dead! :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alzay said:


> Just bought myself one of these in Silver, nice write up. Thanks.


All the best with it mate, hope the write up helps...........:thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Thread from the dead! :lol:


Some of the old ones are always the best..............:lol:


----------

